# Hola



## Kayles86 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi guys, newbie here. Didn't realise how difficult it was to get pet mice! Jeeez. I used to keep mice a long time ago and now have a toddler and it will be his (mine really, it's a good excuse) first pets. Adding to our wee family. So hi! X


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi....
Where are you from?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Ohai! Salemsparklys is the person you're after


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome. Where are you from?


----------



## Kayles86 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi everyone, thanks for the warm welcome. I'm just outside Glasgow. Yeah Iv sent them a message so hoping to get my babies soon


----------



## Kayles86 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have managed to get myself some lil girlies today, so sweet! Now I need 3 names! Lol. Suggestions welcome!x


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

How exiting! Be sure to post pics


----------



## fuggytail (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi and welcome


----------

